# Dad lives near Mijas he is not well is there care homes near here



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I m coming back to Spain to help care for my dad but his neighbours say he has really gone down hill lately

I m asking this question for the future realy does anyone know if there are care homes for expats in costa del sol and if so what kind of monies they charge

Many thanks for any info


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bay Tree Care Home: Benalmadena Malaga I dont know what its like or the cost tho. I worked in a care home for a short while and I think they charged around 800€ a week, but that was four years ago. I also used to work for a "care in the community" type place, but I dont think they're still going????

Theres this http://www.agecarecosta.org/age-care-association-in-benalmadena-torremolinos ???

Jo xxx


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> Bay Tree Care Home: Benalmadena Malaga I dont know what its like or the cost tho. I worked in a care home for a short while and I think they charged around 800€ a week, but that was four years ago. I also used to work for a "care in the community" type place, but I dont think they're still going????
> 
> Jo xxx


WOW €800 a week !!!!! I think I should have brought him here to Cyprus !!!

Thanks for the info Jojo I knew you would know lol

Think probably what I will have to do is get private carer in when I get there to help out with the bits I can t do ( if you know what I mean )

He is actually ex military so I think if I remember rightly there is an age concern group I l have to try and look into that as well 

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philly said:


> WOW €800 a week !!!!! I think I should have brought him here to Cyprus !!!
> 
> Thanks for the info Jojo I knew you would know lol
> 
> ...



The British Legion may help?? And I believe they're active in the Mijas/Torremolinos area???? Its a shame I'm not in Spain at the moment, cos I lived in that area and I'm capable at doing "the bits that you cant do" (yes, I know what you mean) !!!!! In fact I was a qualified nurse before I went to Spain!!

Jo xxx


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> The British Legion may help?? And I believe they're active in the Mijas/Torremolinos area???? Its a shame I'm not in Spain at the moment, cos I lived in that area and I'm capable at doing "the bits that you cant do" (yes, I know what you mean) !!!!! In fact I was a qualified nurse before I went to Spain!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the info jojo i m probably a way off needing a carer or home or whatever yet but thought I would just ask the questions

Many many thanks for your help you are a fountain of knowledge and I am very very grateful 

xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> The British Legion may help?? And I believe they're active in the Mijas/Torremolinos area???? Its a shame I'm not in Spain at the moment, cos I lived in that area and I'm capable at doing "the bits that you cant do" (yes, I know what you mean) !!!!! In fact I was a qualified nurse before I went to Spain!!
> 
> Jo xxx


The British Legion on the coast are fabulous-- and very helpful.If your father is ex-military then that's a help too.The British Legion sorted friends of mine out wonderfully after the husband had a stroke-- so I'm sure they will help.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zilly said:


> The British Legion on the coast are fabulous-- and very helpful.If your father is ex-military then that's a help too.The British Legion sorted friends of mine out wonderfully after the husband had a stroke-- so I'm sure they will help.


Thats excellent news thanks zilly


----------

